# Problem: Resultsets bzw Queries in einander verschachteln ?



## Halunken-Joe (2. Jul 2007)

Ich habe mir einen Query geschrieben der eine Tabelle durchsucht. Dieser Query funktioniert auch tadellos. Das ist auch OK, weil ich schon viele von diesen Queries geschrieben habe.

Jetzt nehme ich die Ergebnisse dieses Query um einen zweiten Query zu erstellen, der eine zweite Tabelle (beide Tabellen befinden sich in der gleichen Datenbank) abfragt. 

Und genau das funktioniert nur noch beschränkt ... Der zweite Query wird zwar tadelos aufgeführt aber der erste Query findet unerklärlicherweise nur einen Datensatz (den ersten von vielen, die möglich wären). Es wird mir nur ein Datensatz angezeigt. 

Der Programmablauf:

```
Datenbank öffnen
Query_1 auf die Tabelle_1 loslassen
     While (es Suchergebnisse gibt)
          Ausgabe von Tabelle_1
          Query_2  auf die Tabelle_1 loslassen (mit Ergebnissen aus Query_1)
               While (es Suchergebnisse gibt)
                    Ausgabe von Tabelle_2
               Ende Whileschleife
     Ende Whileschleife
Datenbank schliessen
```


Die Datenbank ist ein MySQL. Kennt jemand das Problem und vielleicht auch die Abhilfe?


----------



## SlaterB (2. Jul 2007)

das klingt recht bekannt, aber kann mich gerade an nichts konkretes erinnern,

Iteratoren vertauscht oder so, das Ende der inneren Schleife führt auch zum Ende der äußeren Schleife,
poste mal den Java-Code dazu


----------



## parabool (3. Jul 2007)

Du verwendest sicher in der inneren Abfrage das gleiche (objekt) Resultset wie in der äußeren.
Das würde den Effekt eklären.

Gruss
p


----------



## Halunken-Joe (3. Jul 2007)

parabool hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du verwendest sicher in der inneren Abfrage das gleiche (objekt) Resultset wie in der äußeren.
> Das würde den Effekt eklären.



Ein guter Tip! Es war nicht das ResultSet, da habe ich im zweiten Query ein neues erzeugt sondern anscheinend das Statement. Da habe ich fleißig immer nur mit  einem Objekt gearbeitet. Nachdem ich das umgebaut hatte, lief alles wie gewünscht.


----------

